# Shrimp & Snails Together?



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Would Assassin Snails and Amano Shrimp be able to co-exist in a tank together?


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, I have both assassins and amano shrimp in my tank together without any problems.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

yes done that as well myself no problems there.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Lovely, thanks!


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I also have them together, they make great tankmates.


----------

